# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  MontiReef 700L (act 19/11/06 )

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

*Data de Montagem:* 10/10/2004

*Aquario:* 170cm x 60cm x 60cm ,total brutos 700L

*Sump:* 80cm x 38cm x 40cm 


*Substrato:* 
                144kg de areia viva Aragonite "Carib Sea"
                25kg de areia morta
      TOTAL=169kg de areia com uma DSB 12cm 
                Rocha viva -170kg 

*Escumador:* 
                1-Schuran Jetskim 200

*Iluminacão:*
                1-Calha feita por Rui Alves de 155cm com 2 x HQI 250w-10000k + 4 x T5 80w                 = 2 x Brancas e 2 x ACT com o total de 820W ligadas 8 a 12 horas
                1-Moonlighit 120cm DIY

*Movimentacão:* 
                     2-Tunze Turbelle Stream 6000 -2*7000L/h
                     1-Tunze Turbelle Stream 6060 -6000L/h
                     1-Tunze Turbelle Stream 6100 -12000L/h "desliga a noite com ajuda de uma Phot-Electric Cell "
                     1-Bomba de retorno "Sump_Aquario" -5000L/h
         TOTAL=  37000L/h "alternados com contrulador"       


*Aquecimento:*
                   2-Termostatos de 250w 

*Arrefecimento:*
                   1-Refrigerador Aquamedic Titan 1500 (1/2HP)



*Equipamentos:* 
                    1-Osmose de 5 estagios
                    1-Controlador de potencial Redox da Tunze 7075/2
                    1-Ozonizadore Sander 100
                    1-Osmoregulador da Deltec 
                    1-Controlador de temperatura DIY "que desliga e liga 3                       ventiladores"

                    1-Reactor de plâncton DIY : com uma garrafa de 500g de Co2 
                    1-Reactor de Kalkwasser DIY : alimentado por uma bomba peristaltica SP3000 3L/h 
                    1-Reactor de Cálcio DIY :alimentado por uma bomba peristaltica SP3000 3L/h ,com garrafa de 2Kg de Co2 e valvula selonoide com midia da Schuran ,Tunze ,Knop e 10% de Magnesium da Grotech.



*Aditivos :*
             Kalkwasser na reposição com água de osmose
             Reef plus

*Peixes:* 
          1-Paracanthurus hepatus 
          1-Acanthurus Lineatus 
          1-Zebrasoma Flavescens 
          1-Zebrasoma Xanthurus
          1-Chelmon Rostratus 
          1-Labroides Dimidiatus 
          1-Gobiodon Citrinus 
          1-Casal de Premnas
          1-Yello Coris

*Corais:* 
          1-Montipora Digitata vermelha
          1-Montipora Digitata cor de rosa
          1-Montipora Digitata roxa
          1-Montipora Digitata lilas
          1-Montipora Digitata azul
          1-Montipora Digitata verde
          1-Montipora Digitata amarelo torrado
          1-Montipora Digitata Porites verde
          1-Montipora Aequituberculata verde
          1-Montipora sp beje e verde
          1-Montipora sp verde 
          1-Montipora sp beje
          1-Montipora Foliosa verde
          1-Montipora Capricornis roxa
          1-Montipora Capricornis verde
          1-Montipora Capricornis Vermelha
          1-Montipora capricornis Laranja
          1-Montipora Confusa verde 
          1-Montipora Australiensis verde 
          1-Montipora Stellata verde
          1-Montipora sp verde
          1-Montipora sp roxa e castanha
          1-Montipora sp castanha
          1-Montipora sp
          1-Turbinaria Reniformis
          1-Hydnopora Pilosa verde
          1-Pocillopora Damnicornis castanha
          1-Pocillopora Damnicornis purpura
          1-Pocillopora rosa 
          2-Acroporas sp verde e azul
          1-Euphyllia Ancora rosa e verde
          1-Euphyllia Glabrescens verde
          1-Lobopbyllia vermelha
          1-Tracbypbyllia verde
          1-Pavona Cactus beje
          1-Pavona Decussata creme
          1-Blastomussa Merletti 
          1-Seriotopora Hysterix cor de rosa
          1-Seriotopora Caliendrum de polipos roxos
          1-Stylopora sp verde
          3-Sarcophyton 
          1-Xenias brancas
          1-Xenias castanhas 
          3-Zoanthus 
          2-Parazoanthus 
          1-Discosoma 
          1-Tubipora Musica 
          1-Briareum 
          1-Colt

*Invertebrados:*
                    140-Nassarios 
                    100-Ceritrium 
                       1-Turbo
                       1-Haliotis 
                       1-Astraea Caelata 
                      20-Euplica*+100crias 
                    200-hermitas _Clibanarius,Pagurites,Calcinus 
                       3-Lysmata amboinensis,Debelius,Wurdemani 
                       1-Stenopus Hispidus 
                       1-Enoplometopus Debelius 
                       2-Opbiolepis 
                       1-Astropecten 
                       3-Tridacnas 

*Parametros:* 
                 Densidade-1025 a 1026
                 PH: 8,0 a 8,5
                 KH: 12
                 Calcio:380 a 450
                 Nitrato, Nitrito, Amonia: 10 ppm, 0,
                 Temperatura-26ºc

*Antes era assim:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....lgas+castanhas

 E depois:*http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ht=desesperado

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais fotos ,oh esqueci-me das minhas Tridcnas são duas lindas Maximas . .

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais fotos dos meus peixes.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Ehehehehe...

Gostei de ver o meu xanthurus na sua nova casa, tem-se portado bem?

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais uma foto que estava a faltar.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais fotos do meu Reef.

----------


## Hugo Sottomayor

Obrigado Rogério por compartilhar o seu reef.  Sabe-me dizer se a Aragonite "Carib Sea" é vendida cá em Portugal e qual o preço ?

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Obrigado Rogério por compartilhar o seu reef.  Sabe-me dizer se a Aragonite "Carib Sea" é vendida cá em Portugal e qual o preço ?
> 
> Obrigado


Boas Hugo, 
Deste já, bem-vindo ao Reefforum...
A aragonite da Carib Sea é vendida cá em Portugal sim, encontras a Aragamax que tem 14kg por saco e a Aragalive com 9kg por saco, quanto aos preços é por exemplo vendido na Redfish a 35 o saco, tanto um como o outro! Mais não sei...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rogério

Muito bonito o teu aquário, ainda não tinha visto estas fotos, e pelas fotos parece que tens a rocha muito contacta o que deve causar muitas zonas de corrente morta por trás das rochas.
Vai colocando mais fotos.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pedro , não dá para ver bem nas fotos que a rocha não esta encostada ao vidro .
Sim* parece* ter algumas zonas morta ,tem 21000L de circulação .
Mas são 200kg de RV e têm uma gruta no meio do aquario até a coluna seca que não dá bem para vêr nas fotos ,os peixes passam da frente para trás nos buracos ,está assim feito para quando os SPS tiverem maiores os peixes passarem de um lado para o outro ,se não fosse assim eles só tinham a parte da frente do aquario para nadar como o "Carlitos das acroporas no Brasil" foi de lá que tirei a ideia .

*Obrigado*
Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas amigo Rogério  :SbOk3:  

descupa ter postado em cima e não ter dito nada, mas só vi a questão colocada e nem reparei no tópico... :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

O aqua tá porreiro, com um aspecto saudavél. :Palmas:  
O liniatus já está a portar-se bem com os outros cirugiões? é um peixe lindo!
Quando voltares a/quiseres fazer uma mudazinha de Pachyclavularia diz-me qualquer coisa... :SbLangue6:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Aléluia que conheço esse aquario. :SbSourire19:  
É de  :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Aqui estão as grutas para vêr se percebem melhor que tem movimento entre a rocha viva e que os peixes podem atravesa-la sem dificuldade.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## João Jordão

Olá Rogério

Estes duas zebrazomas não fazem faisca, colocaste os dois aos mesmo tempo?

Joao Jordao

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aqua esta excelente, gosto como deixaste bastante espaco para os cirugiões nadarem  :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi João , zebrasomas dão-se lindamente agora .
A minha esposa ofereceu-me o Zebrasoma Flavescens pelos meu anos o ano passado e ele durante este ano matou-me um peixe sempre foi muito mau com os novos residentes .
Mas o meu amigo Vitor Pestana tinha comprado um Zebrasoma Xanthurus mas era grande para o aquario dele de 200L ,como adorava o peixe pediu-me para eu lhe o comprar ,assim ele via-o sempre que vie-se cá a minha casa.
Logo no 1º dia o Xanthurus levou uma tareia mas depois ficaram amigos para sempre.
 O mesmo não posso dizer do Lineatus que ainda continua as suas investidas com o Xanthurus ,mas sem moças para o mesmo. 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Luis Mario Silva

Espero um dia poder tambem mostrar um aqua. parecido com o teu. Estou neste momento a pensar montar um aqua de +/- 500l, mas como sou muito novo nestas andanças quero primeiro ter a certeza daquilo que vou fazer e tentar saber o mais possivel sobre o assunto, para quando iniciar este projecto ele ficar absolutamente admiravel, pois só a ideia de se ter um pouco daquilo que a natureza tem de melhor e mais bonito para nos oferecer é pura e simplesmente espectacular.  :Vitoria:   :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas....

Um único comentário... para além de seres um "porreiro" tens um aqua, FABULOSO!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
 (Vamos ver se um dia lá chegarei!!! :SbSourire2:   )

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Obrigado pelos elogios mas este aquario ainda está no principio e ainda tenho muito que trabalhar para ficar um verdadeiro bocado de reef .
Tenho outra vez as algas castanhas ,como no principio ,quando da minha entrada neste Forum ,mas como não é a primeira vez que me acontece estou a fazer tudo para que elas desapareçam como já o fiz antes ,não está tão bonito agora de se ver como nestas fotos.
Penso que quando queremos muito uma coisa ,podemos fazer com que ela se concretize ,como eu fiz com o meu aquario. :SbOk3:  
Já sei qual é o problema ,os detritos continuão a ficar no aquario e não ir para a sump ,mas já estou a fazer uma engenhoca para solucionar este problema.
Uma coisa engraçada que me aconteceu hoje quando estava fazer uma limpeza de rotina ao meu aquario. :EEK!:  
-Estava com a mão dentro do mesmo e foi atacado assim de repente por o meu Acanthurus Lineatus parecia um  :SbRequin2:  ,não parava de me atacar tive mesmo de retirar a mão ,nunca me tinha acontecido isto. :Icon Cry:  
Obrigado mais um vez por as vossas palavras.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## João Castelo

> Tenho outra vez as algas castanhas ,como no principio


Rogerio,

Como é que te viste livre das algas castanhas ?

JC :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi João.

1º vez
Eu tive algas castanhas ,porque tenho uma mão pesada na hora de dar comida e por ter pouco movimento e muitos pontos mortos.

2º vez
Desta vez foi a mesma coisa ,dei comida a mais devido aos meus premmas estarem a fazer criação e uma tunze ter avariado.
Isto de dar comida a mais resulta em fosfatos e aliado a pouco movimento dá um manto de algas castanhas na areia e RV.

*Como conseguir alguns resultados.*
-Tentar colocar a RV de maneira a haver correntes ,para evitar pontos mortos.
-Limpar bem o aquario de sedimentos.
-Fazer trocas de agua de 10% todas as semanas.
-Colocar mais movimento para tentar levar os sedimentos para o escumador.
-Ter muita calma e esperar ,a natureza faz o resto.

Eu aprendi isto tudo com os meus erros e lendo um pouco também.

Boa sorte para ti.
Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rui Russo

Olá, Rogério

além de seres um bom amigo, sempre pronto a ajudar todos os que precisam sem segundas intenções, ainda consegues ter uma habilidade incrivel com os DIY e ter um aquário excelente.

Por tudo isto os meus parabéns, tu está lá  :SbOk3:  .

Um abraço,

Rui Russo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Rui.

Estás a exagerar nas tuas palavras quando falas de mim ,eu sou simplesmento uma pessoa que ama este hobby.
Quando eu era novo não havia Foruns para ajudar o pessoal em nada ,e eu adoptei uma tactica de não ser fiel só a uma loja ,assim ouvia varias versões como resolver os problemas que me deparava e escolhia a que me parecia a mais acertada ,ainda hoje tenho esse vicio.
E por isso gosto de ajudar quem me solicita ,porque também gosto que me expliquem alguma coisa que não sei ,ainda tenho muito que aprender neste hobby e na vida.
Em relação ao meu aquario não esta nada parecido como essas fotos ,tenho outra vez algas castanhas como alguns membros amigos que estiveram cá em minha casa ,que podem testemunhar.
Como tu sabes estou a fazer mudanças drásticas no meu sistema para tentar ganhar mais esta batalha contra elas ,era o que deveria ter feito no principio da montagem ,mas cada vez que ia á Reefdiscus comprar matérial para o aquario ,não resistia a tentação de comprar corais e não chegava a comprar o matérial que necessitava ,todos passam pelo mesmo penso eu.
A cerca dos meus DIYs ,faço porque acho muito caro ,não passam de uns tubos de PVC colados.

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras ,um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Rogério
As coisas estão a compor-se :SbOk3:  
Essa alga castanha parecem ser diatomaceas ( não fazem lençol e parecem mais um "pó" castanho que se espalha no areão , nos vidros e na rocha) . Se assim for , é porque tens silicatos a mais . Ou não usas água de osmose, ou então não tens um 4º estagio de resina que é necessário se a tua água da companhia for muito rica em silicatos. mas isso tende a passar com o tempo e os Strombus gostam muito delas,bastando 2 para o teu aquário.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi amigo Rui.

Obrigado pela tua resposta rapida.
Sim ,está muito melhor 50% ,fiz aquilo dos comprimidos para as cinobactérias .
Como tu falaste em 2 dias tive medo de fazer mais ,mas penso que causou algum efeito nelas ,porque reduziram bastante e começaram a fragmentar.
Sim ,eu uso água de osmose ,mas tive a minha avariada 2 meses ,só quando me apercebi que era da osmose ,já era tarde .
Então fui a REEFDICUS e falei com o Paulo e comprei as recargas mais carvão activado.
Mas não fiquei completamente convencido com o resultado então resolvi comprar uma nova osmose de 5 estagios .
Penso que agora tenho uma boa osmose ,mas também estou a colocar mais movimento com uma Wavebox DIY e outra Stream e mais um escumador DIY e ainda um Tunze redox-controller com um ozonizador...
Penso que com isto tudo deve chegar para elas ,é só mesmo esperar. :Admirado:  

*PS:*Se houver Strombus ai na REEFDISCUS diz que vou ai no proximo Sabado busca-los ok.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Rogério, se cederam á eritromicina não eram diatomaceas e sim cianobacterias ( fazem tipo um lençol quando as aspiras e tendem a ser mais frequentemente vermelhas , mas podem ser castanhas ,verdes e até negras ).
Penso que há lá Strobus , mas o melhor é telefonares . Eu sou vou lá 2 a 3 x por semana. Não posso ir lá muitas vezes se não não paro de colocar coisas no meu aquário :SbSourire2:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ... Eu sou vou lá 2 a 3 x por semana. Não posso ir lá muitas vezes se não não paro de colocar coisas no meu aquário 
> Cump.
> Rui


Boas,

Rui, se quiseres euvou la por ti!!! :SbLangue17:   :SbLangue7:  
Penso que consiga arranjar um "tempito" para dar la um pulo!!!! :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  
Brincadeira!!! :SbOk5:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Desculpem este filme não ser grande coisa ,é só para testar uma coisa.
E resolvi fazer aqui no meu post.  :SbSourire2:  
[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/MVI_0005.avi[/MEDIA]          

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas rogerioSim tas desculpado mas nao se ve nada :SbSourire2: 

João Magano Talvez clicando no play  :Cool:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas amigo Rogério,
parece estar melhor, mas continuo a achar que o problema não é de circulação, mas sim de silicatos...mas acho que fazes bem em por essa circulação, porque a "coralzada" que queres ai manter bem gosta  :SbSourire:  

Aqui fica o url para quem não consiga ver, ou para fazer o download (basta fazer click com o botão dir. do rato e escolher "Guardar destino como..."): Algas Castanhas

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi amigo Ricardo.
Queria mostrar aqui a evolução do meu aquario a respeito das algas castanhas.
Assim vou colocando todas as semanas fotos do aquario para que todos possam ver a sua evolução ,se é que aconteça é claro.
Eu estou com algumas esperanças que sim ,poderá depois das mudanças que fiz ao sistema .
Melhor que tu e o teu irmão para testemunhar isso ,porque foram voçês a ver quando estava no maximo de algas castanhas.
Ontem começei a injectar Ozono com Controlador ,na entrada de ar do  escumador ,este já só tira porcaria não tira água como dantes.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Parabens Rogerio!!! :yb677:  
Está muito melhor!! Grande evolução!! :SbOk3:  
Achas que foi tudo devido ao Ozono com controlador injectado do escumador??

Atentamente,

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Rogério pelas fotos parece que já está melhor. As que restam vais deixar desaparecerem por si ou vais aplicar de novo o tratamento?

O vídeo está muito bom o _Acanthurus Lineatus_ parece o Obikwelu.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Rogério, não sei se já eleminaste por completo as algas mas pelo que li conseguiste um grande avanço, é que estou com o mesmo problema das algas vermelhas e não sei o que fazer, se pudesses dar umas dicas ficava muito agradecido e já agora PARABENS!!! pelo teu Reefola) .

Um Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Isaias.

1º de tudo tem de ver o PORQUÊ dessas algas.
-O aquario pode ser novo isso é normal
-Podes ter uma grande carga organica
-O teu escumador pode ser fraco para o teu aquario.
-Podes estar a dar comida a mais aos peixes.
-Podes ter peixes a mais.

Isso de cianos pode ser N coisas ,mas tu é que tem que passar um bom bocado a olhar para o aquario para tentares ver o PORQUÊ dessas algas e ai resolver-lo.

O meu problema era uma grande carga organica que não ia parar a sump por falta de movimento.
Eu fiz isto e deu resultados.
-Tentar colocar a RV de maneira a haver correntes ,para evitar pontos mortos.
-Limpar bem o aquario de sedimentos aspirando a superfice da areia com um filtro externo cheio de lã de vidro.
-Fazer trocas de agua de 10% todas as semanas.
-Colocar mais bombas de movimento para tentar levar os sedimentos para o escumador.
-uma grande equipa de limpeza
-Ter muita calma e esperar ,a natureza faz o resto.

Boa sorte
Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Obrigado Rogério pela resposta, vou tentar seguir o que aconselhas e depois vou ver os resultados, depois digo alguma coisa.


Um Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
Ao fim de 6 meses ter gasto mais 2000  :yb620:   em equipamento para o aquario devido a ter algas castanhas e ter tentado de tudo ,este fim de semana achei a verdadeira causa ,o porquê que eu tinha tanta matéria organica no aquario.

Depois de ter comprado isto tudo.
-osmose de 5 estagios
-3 Tunzes Stream ,6100 ;6000 ;6060
-Tunze redox-controller com um ozonizador Sander 100
-1 escumador Schuran Jetskim 200 ,com um Diy 750L pelo meio
-novos reactores de Kalk e cálcio com o restante equipamento
podem ver o resto no meu setup

A causa era muito simples ,os ventiladores.
As algas começaram apareçer dés que montei a nova calha de 820w e ai começou o problema os ventiladores estão no lado da coluna seca.
Quando estava mais calor a cima dos 26º os ventiladores ligavam como só á 2 ou 3 meses é que tenho o contador biorario e as luz a acender á noite ,eles estavam quase sempre ligados impedido a materia que fica a tona de agua de ir para a sump assim o escumador mais pontente que fosse não retirava essa materia organica.
Há 1 mês que me tinha livrado das malditas algas a semana passado começam outra vez aparecer devido ao calor que fez, os ventiladores tiveram a semana toda 24h por 24h ligados assim começou outra vez a ter muita materia organica no aquario.
-Mesmo com tanto movimento como poderia ser possivel ,pensei eu.
Ontem estava deitado no sofa a ver o aquario e vi os ventiladores a fazer vento para a agua a ir contra a corrente a impedir que a materia organica fosse para a coluna seca.

Venho aqui explicar tudo o que me aconteceu ,afinal era uma coisa tão simples de resolver ,sou mesmo um grande maluco. :JmdALEnvers:  

-Não faz mal ,assim fiquei com o aquario como eu queria dés do principio ,em breve colocarei umas fotos.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
Aqui está as fotos do aquario depois de um mês sem as malditas algas castanhas.
Não foi facil estes 6 meses nem para mim e muito menos para a minha carteira ,mas valeu apena o esforço ,fiz de todo mas consegui.
Vamos ver se é desta que consigo ter um bocado de um reef ,não estou a pedir muito só um bocadinho. :yb663:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Rogerio,

Gostei de ver essa recuperação!
Espero que continues com esse bom trabalho que tens feito! :Palmas:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

tens tudo para ser um grande reef :SbOk:  

só precisa mesmo é de encher com mais uns coraiszitos :Coradoeolhos:  e estás lá :JmdALEnvers:  

mas devagar que é para segurar o vicio :yb624:   :yb624:  

senão acabas como eu :JmdALEnvers:  roubar velhinhas no parque para o manter :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rogério

Está a ficar com óptimo aspecto esse aquário.
Só faltam uns corais para isso ainda ficar melhor.
Quanto a sump, acho que tens que dar aí uma volta a esses fios para ficarem menos confusos e mais simpático ao olhar.

Sempre no bom caminho.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Olá Rogério,

É o pré-Iniciado outra x  :SbSourire24:  

O teu aquário está excelente. Só pelo setup, dá para perceber que não te falta nada para que o aquário atinja o expoente máximo. Dá para ver daí a dedicação.

Uma só pergunta. Usas-te 2 HDI de 250W. Achas que faz muita mais diferença do que se tivesses 2HDI de 150W apenas?

Qualquer dia gostava de ver mesmo o teu aquário. Eu antes de começar o meu tenho mesmo de tirar MUITAS dúvidas para não falhar nada.

Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Rodrigo.

Como errar é humano eu já errei muito quando começei a montagem do meu aquario ,por má informação minha e por falta de s.
Nós começamos a fazer as coisas bem só que depois o vicio vence-nos e começamos a comprar corais e peixes etc...
Penso eu ser o nossa fraquesa ,porque 1º de tudo devemos equipar o nosso aquario com todo o equipamento necessario e possivel e só depois começar a montagem.
Porque se nós começamos a montar e a faltar qualquer equipamento vais ver que vai ser muito dificil comprar-lo devido ao vicio ,isto foi o que me aconteceu.
Podes ver as vezes que já mudei de equipamento desde que começei nisto da agua salgada. 
Mas agora tenho tentado comprar tudo o que é necessario para o meu aquario e para os vivos que nele habitam só depois de ter tudo é que vou continuar a comprar mais uns corais para ficar a parecer um bocado de reef.

Espero que com este meu concelho não vás cometer os mesmos erros que eu.

As portas da minha casa estão sempre abertas para os amigos quando quiseres podes dar cá um salto para ver o meu aquario e tirares ideias ok.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Rodrigo.

Desculpa não ter respondido a tua pergunta 
Eu usei uma calha que tinha 2*150w mas para o tamanho do meu aquario não dava para colocar duros eles morriam-me ,assim pensei em trocar por esta de 2*250w e 4*T5 que mandei fazer ao mestre em calhas DIY o Rui alves.
E agora noto que os corais duros crescem muito e mais rapido.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Isaias Rola

> Oi Isaias.
> 
> 1º de tudo tem de ver o PORQUÊ dessas algas.
> -O aquario pode ser novo isso é normal
> -Podes ter uma grande carga organica
> -O teu escumador pode ser fraco para o teu aquario.
> -Podes estar a dar comida a mais aos peixes.
> -Podes ter peixes a mais.
> 
> ...



Olá Rogério, segui com rigor algumas das dicas que deste e resultou, deixei de dar flocos, passei comida congelada com moderação, aumentei a circulação nas zonas mortas, e controlei a temperatura com uma ventoinha que penso que foi o essencial, andava sempre nos 29º, 30º.
 Resumindo algas nem velas, mais uma vez obrigado pelas dicas e também parabens ao reeforum por existir.
Estou a montar um aqua novo de 540l para a semana vou por o setup.

Um Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas.. o aqua esta porreiro. 
Continua no bom caminho Rogerio.  :SbOk:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Rogério, pelo teu setup tens um Ozonizador sander 100, queria saber se o tens regulado ao máximo o Ozonizador e a bomba do Ozonizador?


Obrigado :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Isaias.

Sim é verdade tenho um Ozonizador sander 100 e esta ligado no maximo com controlador de potencial redox Tunze ,porque quem tem um ozonizador tem que obrigatoriamente de ter um controlador de redox se não é como andar as escuras nunca se sabe o que se está a fazer.

Tens que ver se o ozonizador é o recomendado para a litragem do teu aquario se for demais tens que reduzir a saida.

Eu tenho o meu ozonizador ligado a uma bomba de ar a entrada do ar e a saida vai para o escumador ,mas para teres maiores resultados tens que ter um T antes da ligação com o escumador para que este retire mais ar do exterior não estando assim limitado ao ar que vem do ozonizador.

Se tiveres uma bomba ligada ao ozonizador tens que limpar regularmente o filtro do ar ,se não o do ozonizador ,porque se não for limpo perde potencia.

Eu tenho o meu controlador regulado para os 400 , de ha 2 meses para cá tenho o pontecial redox nos 420 a 440 e o ozonizador raramente liga só mesmo quando faço uma TPA ,é devido ao novo escumador da Schuran e de ter 37000L/h de movimento.

Nota: Quando ligares o controlador não o ligues logo no maximo "400" faze-o progressivamente "100" um semana "200" e assim por ai fora .para que o aquario se abituo ao ozono.

-Espero que me tenha explicado bem se não coloca mais alguma duvida que queiras colocar..

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Parabens pelo aquario Rogerio :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Cada vez esta melhor,estou a gostar de ver,eu tambem uso ozionador e gosto dos resultados que tem ,já uso a 2 anos e nunca tive problemas,na minha opniao da resultados a vista.
O teu problema de algas realmente estava bem escondido....... :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Rogério, obrigado pelo esclarecimento, não sabia que a bomba de ar e o ozonizador tinha filtro vou estar atento, tambem não tenho T vou por um, o meu ozonizador está ligado a 75 mg/l penso que é o recomendado, no site diz 3 a 5mg/l para 10 gallons, o meu aquário tem 600l liquidos penso que fiz bem as contas, em relação ao controlador redox vou ver se tenho tempo($$$$) para ir comprá-lo.



Obrigado, um Abraço

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

OS MEUS PARABENS O AQUÁRIO ESTA ESPECTACULA R :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

as bombas normais de ar!?!?! aquelas que fazem as bolhas no escumador de pedra difusora tem filtro!?!? é preciso limpar??? como??? abre-se a bomba e limpa-se!!!?  realmente tenho notado diminuição de bolhas no escumador... mesmo com uma pedra nova!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Henrique.
Obrigado pelo comentario ,mas essas fotos já são antigas o aqua esta diferente agora com muito mais cor ,logo que comprar a maquina nova coloco novas fotos.


Oi Ricardo.
O que eu estava a falar atras era de bombas de ar sim ,elas tem um pequeno filtro por onde entra o ar ,que convem limpar se não entra menos ar na bomba e ela deixa de trabalhar bem.

Um abraço aos dois Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Pedido do Rogerio aqui estao umas fotos

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Ó Rogerio,podias ter-me pedido que eu colocava-te as fotos. :Admirado:  
Já agora se não te importares eu coloco mais algumas que ficaram aqui no cartão e que o Marcos não colocou,até pq algumas ficaram bem engraçadas.













Os meus parabens pelo aqua Rogerio,acho que está muito equilibrado e em vez de ser um amontoado de rocha como de costume,tem muito espaço livre para os peixes,que alias estão lindos. :SbOk3:  
Grande abraço Rogerio.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas Rogério, está com muito bom aspecto, PARABÉNS :SbOk:  , algas e ciano nunca mais?




Cumprimentos

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Rogério,
Quando estive aí em tua casa não deu para perceber a beleza do teu aqua. Primeiro porque as lizes estavam apagadas e porque não havia muito tempo.
Agora vejo bem a beleza que aí tens. Os corais parecem em plena forma, bem assim como os peixes, e o Layout está muito bem conseguido :yb677:   :Palmas:  .
Espero que dentro em breve possa ter o meu parecido :Coradoeolhos:  .

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Obrigado Marcos e Luis pela ajuda . :SbOk:  

Luis não te pedi porque pensava que ia conseguir reduzir as fotos com um pequeno programa que tinha aqui no portatel mas não consegui todos os meus programas ficaram no pc de caixa que avariou. :Icon Cry:  
Mas mesmo não entender-mos bem como trabalha a maquina ainda se fez umas boas fotos não foi Luis. :Palmas:  

Um dia destes tenho que trazer cá o amigo e mestre João para tirar umas fotos para mostrar como esta a ficar o aquario. :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Rogério
O aquário está bem bonito,e que bem que fica o Zebrasoma xanthurus (e os outros peixes todos também),... :Whistle: . Gostei particularmente de uma blastomussa que lá tens. Muito bonita mesmo. Os outros corais também estão lindissimos. Parabéns

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rogério,

Essa Montipora verde é bem bonita! O A. lineatus porta-se bem? Os palhaços continuam a fazer posturas? Cuidado com os "Green Star Polyps", apesar de ser um coral bonito quando se começa a espalhar leva tudo à frente! Parabéns pelo aquário.

Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pedro.

Fiquei com o Zebrasoma Xanthurus porque ninguem o quis e o Acanthurus Lineatus deixou de lhe bater pensei mesmo que um dia chegava a casa e ia o encontrar morto ,mas agora têm andado bem.
 A blastomussa é um dos LPS meus preferidos entre outros que estou a tentar encontrar para colocar no meu aquario ,obrigado pelas palavras.

Oi Ricardo.

O Acanthurus Lineatus continua mau que nem cobras agora anda a tras de um Gobiodon a sorte deste é que também nada muito bem.
O meu casal de Premnas todos os 15 dias colocam ovas já faz parte da rotina do aquario ,Green Star Polyps já cobriram a pedra onde estao ,mas quando mudei de 2 HQI*150W para 2HQI*250W eles mudaram-se para os lados da pedra onde apanham menos luz assim estam controlados por agora.

-A muda de montipora verde que se encontra ao lado da blastomussa ofreci ao amigo Marco Madeira esta a espera que a venha buscar enquanto isso vai crescendo um pouco mais  :SbSourire2:  ,a minha encontra-se no lado direito do aquario onde estao as outras montiporas de prato ,mas ainda tenho uma muda posso te guardar para uma troca. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boa ideia, queres trocar porque coral?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> Obrigado Marcos e Luis pela ajuda . 
> 
> Luis não te pedi porque pensava que ia conseguir reduzir as fotos com um pequeno programa que tinha aqui no portatel mas não consegui todos os meus programas ficaram no pc de caixa que avariou. 
> Mas mesmo não entender-mos bem como trabalha a maquina ainda se fez umas boas fotos não foi Luis. 
> 
> Um dia destes tenho que trazer cá o amigo e mestre João para tirar umas fotos para mostrar como esta a ficar o aquario. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Sem stress Rogerio. :SbOk3:  
Realmente a maquina não deve ser má,pois dois maçaricos ainda conseguiram tirar algumas fotos bem bonitas. :yb624:  
Eu deixo a ideia,quando convidares o mestre João avisa-me que eu vou ai,a ver se ele me dá umas "luzes". :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Na minha opinião Rogerio,o teu aqua ainda tem uma larga margem de progressão,está longe de estar "atafulhado" e tanto em peixes como em corais ainda podes pôr ai mais umas coisitas,mas mesmo se não o fizeres,tens ai algumas mudas que quando crescerem vão ficar um espetaculo. :Pracima:  
Eu punha mais um peixito sem ser da familia dos cirugiões,pra fugir um pouco á regra. :SbSourire2:  
Grande abraço vizinhança.

----------


## Antonio Cleidson

Bom dia Rogério.
Quais comprimidos são esses utilizados na eliminação das cianobactérias?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Bom dia Rogério.
> Quais comprimidos são esses utilizados na eliminação das cianobactérias?


Oi Antonio.

Pode ver aqui como se utiliza os comprimidos.http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ht=comprimidos

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Rogério tens mp e diz-me quanto é que estás a pedir por 1 Parazoanthus um abraço fica bem :SbOk3:

----------


## J Pereira

Oi Roger,
gostei muito do teu aquário. Em breve vou enviar-te as fotos do meu.
Continuamos a conversa na fábrica...
Abraço
J Pereira

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi J.Pereira.

O MontiReef já não existe ,o aquario foi vendido e os corais vendidos e outros morreram com muita pena minha porque tinha peças muito bonitas. :Icon Cry:  

Agora estou de volta com um muito maior de 1000L que me esta a ocupar muito do meu tempo livre que não é muito. :SbOk:  

O novo:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8346

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Rogério,
Devias fechar este tópico.Em relação ao novo sistema se precisares de ajuda diz-me....
Abração
JC

----------

